# Holy Mackerel! Sticker shock at price of BGE.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

With all of the hullabloo re: "The Big Green Egg" here I got to thinking I needed one. After seeing the price I decided I really didn't need one a'tall.

Any deals available? I can't find any.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's the last grill you will ever need... 

Man up!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

A green egg, some top of the line Costas, a Yeti, 3K later you have the best !!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Somehow the Costas made sense when I bought them but--*

I absolutely cannot justify a Yetti. Kinda like to have a BGE. $50 ought to be about right for one.

Oh yeah, I am not going to pay for clothing with somebodies advertising on them unless it is Donald Trump. 

I do have an NRA sticker and a Trump sticker on my truck.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I waste my money where I want, you waste yours where you want....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy has the komodo grill and he says the warranty is better then bg, well he has both but likes Komodo better


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You get what you pay for! You want a 2 minute experience? Or me love u long time? Komodo style grills will keep you happy for a really long time!lol! It's Friday and a new bottle of crown! Lol, Seriously kamado style grills/smokers are the best multi purpose outdoor cooking grills on the market!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Try pricing a new truck, it'll make that BGE price tag more bearable.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

In all seriousness.....I thought before I became a double egger "man that's too much $$$". Then I ate a few meals off one, and was "man that would make a dog turd edible"! (haven't tried that but you know what I'm saying!) Well to justify it, I was buying a god gas grill about every 3-4 years due to the bottom rotting out of em and was spending 3-4 bills on it. Soooooo why not spend 6-8 years worth of grill $$$ and get one that is AWESOME and won't rot out!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Find a demo model or a divorce sale in the classifieds. Like Jason I was going through a gas grill and a smoker every 3-4 years. My BGE replaced both.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I kinda liked Huntingman's analogy re: price of trucks.*

My truck now has 340,000 miles on it. No new truck in my future unless I hit the lottery. I'll buy a BGE at that time too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can find deals but gotta jump on them fast. I got a like new Medium with starter, best, platesetter and a few other things for $100. It was maybe a year or so old.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Back when the Weber charcoal grill came out, it became the "it" grill to own.
Now it is the BGE time to be the "it" grill to own.
And so the price reflects the popularity and demand, not what it cost to manufacture.

Think about what one consist of and it is pretty pricey for what it is.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kinda the same thing as living in a condo on the intracoastal. Pretty pricey for what it is. Popularity, demand, and personal preference.


----------



## centuryfisher1968 (Feb 23, 2015)

*One in the future.....*

I priced these around Christmas....my Weber looked really good after that. Once the black globe gives it up we may look at these again. But it will probably be in 2017. I did find the "best" deal around the Mobile area(On Komodo Joe) to be at Motion Industries, on Lakeside. I also found and Akorn at Lowes the other night for much less. Same prinicple i think.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Check out the Chargriller Akorn. $299.00 at Lowe's. I have had mine for three years and still going strong.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My Egg is almost 20 years old and still cooks great. Other than a gasket every so often, no money to maintain.


----------



## coterotie (Aug 11, 2014)

check out the egg clone at Sam's. Same size as the XL egg and half the price. Made in LA I think. Mine is two and going strong. Customer service was great, when I needed a new gasket for the top vent when I overheated mine, they sent me a replacement free along with enough gasket material to replace the lid gasket as well.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

We've got a bunch of EggHeads at work. They cook everything from Boston Butt, to whole turkeys to Prime Rib on theirs. They swear by them and from what I've tasted at pot-lucks, it does a good job.

But I cannot justify the cost of a BGE and I don't have the patience for charcoal anyways. 

I've got a Char-Broil Infra-red Oil Less Turkey Fryer ($120) and I can do a 7# Boston Butt in 3 hours and a whole turkey in about the same time. Comes out great...less time and just a little propane. The main difference is the lack of smokey flavor in the Boston, but a little Liquid Smoke when you are pulling it, and BAM! Can also do ribs, prime rib, and a damn cake in it. Look it up!

For you future EggHeads, Panama City Sams has the BGE and Komodo Joe way cheaper than the dealers.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> We've got a bunch of EggHeads at work. They cook everything from Boston Butt, to whole turkeys to Prime Rib on theirs. They swear by them and from what I've tasted at pot-lucks, it does a good job.
> 
> But I cannot justify the cost of a BGE and I don't have the patience for charcoal anyways.
> 
> ...



That ain't no Joe!


----------



## BubbaFett (Mar 17, 2012)

I bought the Vision model that Sams has for $600. Been pretty happy with it. It has some nice features that are extra for the BGE. I also noticed Sams is also carrying the Medium (I think) BGE for $950 now.


----------

